# How to call up BBS notes of day before



## Cathyb (Aug 24, 2007)

What is the secret to reading posts of earlier times. Example:  At 6AM I read the day's posts, close down then come back at 5pm.  Is there a way to call up new posts for (1) that day and (2) the day before??

Thanks


----------



## Dave M (Aug 24, 2007)

You can get all posts within the past 24 hours by clicking on "Quick Links" on the above blue bar and then on "Today's Posts".

You can get all posts since you last accessed the BBS by clicking on "New Posts" on the above blue bar. That period might include more or fewer posts than the "Today's Posts" link, depending on how long it has been since you accessed the BBS. However, the period won't exceed the number of days in your BBS profile for "Default Thread Age Cutoff" - the number of days for which you want threads to be shown when you access the BBS.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Davem --exactly what I needed to know


----------

